# Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. August 2010)

*Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf


----------



## Gamiac (9. August 2010)

*Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*

Dieser Scott Richards ist ein Komiker .
Bring 3 ganz gewöhnliche Kühler mit durchschnittlicher Verarbeitung auf den Markt und redet dann als hätte er die Eier legende Wollmilchsau entwickelt .

mfg   Gamiac


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*

Naja schaen aus wie bei AC geklaut und fix mal denn Eigennamen drauf gebastelt !


----------



## kress (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*

Schon lange gibts es keine "neuen" Sachen mehr beim Lukü Markt. Alles wird nur leicht Verändert, anderes Branding, anderer Lüfter und schon ist ein neues Produkt geschaffen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*

Also ich seh da nix innovatives!


----------



## johnnyGT (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*

weshalb muss man 3 auf einmal kaufen??


----------



## TSchaK (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*

bei dem Kühler Shelf wundert es mich schonmal warum oben 4 und unten 3 Pipes sind obwohl es andersherum theoretisch besser wäre.

und der typ hat doch auch einen an der Waffel^^
alle anderen Luftkühler sollen sperrig sein und die haben super handliche Kühler gebaut oder was?


----------



## -Xe0n- (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*



> _Die meisten Innovationen in der CPU-Kühlung waren darauf * ausgerichtet, sperrige und unhandliche Heatpipe-basierte Luftkühler zu  verbauen.*_


Hat der Herr von Antec schon recht... Diese Kühler besitzen ja keine Heatpipes und nein diese Kühler haben ja kein 0815 Design wie andere Luftkühler... Antec hat das Rad neu erfunden!

Glückwunsch


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*



kress schrieb:


> Schon lange gibts es keine "neuen" Sachen mehr beim Lukü Markt. Alles wird nur leicht Verändert, anderes Branding, anderer Lüfter und schon ist ein neues Produkt geschaffen.



Was soll denn da auch noch neues kommen frage ich mich!


----------



## Levi (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*



> Allen drei gemein ist die Kompatibilität zu allen aktuellen Sockeln von AMD und Intel sowie eine 2-Jahres-Garantie



also bei der Vorstellung des neuen Prolimatech war hier mehr Euphorie vorhanden 
Immerhin hat Antec erkannt, dass es auch sehr viele AMD user gibt  evtl ist das die Innovation.


----------



## kress (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*

Tja, gute Frage. 
Der Superleggera war doch mal ein Schritt in Richtung Zukunft.
Vielleicht ein Doppel-Tower Design davon o.ä.


----------



## Blauschwein (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*

Wie lang dürfen Heatpipes eigentlich sein, bevor sie den Wärmetransport nicht mehr besser erledigen als ein System ohne HP?
Durchmesser ist egal, ich frage mich gerade nur,ob man mit HP die Wärme auch aus dem Gehäuse heraus tranportieren könnte?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*



kress schrieb:


> Tja, gute Frage.
> Der Superleggera war doch mal ein Schritt in Richtung Zukunft.
> Vielleicht ein Doppel-Tower Design davon o.ä.



Ja Genau ^^
Einen Kühler der so viel verbraucht wie meine Ganze CPU xD
Naja einsatzt war es schon aber leider mehr nicht die Kühleistung war auch nicht so Super und hatte für mich nicht WoooW Effekt !


----------



## XXTREME (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*

Aha ich soll also direkt 3 Kühler kaufen......und wieso???


----------



## kress (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Ja Genau ^^
> Einen Kühler der so viel verbraucht wie meine Ganze CPU xD
> Naja einsatzt war es schon aber leider mehr nicht die Kühleistung war auch nicht so Super und hatte für mich nicht WoooW Effekt !



Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es auch mehr von reinen Metallkörpern weg geht und in Richtung Corsair H50/70 läuft.
Die etwas größer sind doch richtig gut.
Sowas noch für Gpu.
Macht Wakü einfacher.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*

Ja...

Was ich mal gut finden würde eine Mischung aus einen Wasser/Lüft Kühler 
Wenn die CPU in Ide ist das keine Wasser liest und wenn die CPU unter last steht das die Wasserkühlung eine Springt oder dazu geschallten wird !


----------



## Mike1 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*



Blauschwein schrieb:


> Wie lang dürfen Heatpipes eigentlich sein, bevor sie den Wärmetransport nicht mehr besser erledigen als ein System ohne HP?
> Durchmesser ist egal, ich frage mich gerade nur,ob man mit HP die Wärme auch aus dem Gehäuse heraus tranportieren könnte?



Dafür gibt es doch Wasserkühlung. Es gibt allerdings Gehäuse wo eine (oder mehrere) Heatpipes von der CPU bis zu einem Kühler an der Rückwand oder Seitenwand reichen. Von Zalman gab es da das Zalman TNN-300 Fanless PC Enclosure System (man beachte vorallem die ewig langen Heatpipes zur Vorderwand).



> Was ich mal gut finden würde eine Mischung aus einen Wasser/Lüft Kühler


Ach, das heizt dann nur unnötig das Gehäuseinnere auf. Eine ordentlich entkoppelt befestigte Pumpe (gibt’s für die Befestigung eigentlich fertige Produkte? Ich habe bisher nur selbstbau Aufhängung- und Entkopplung gesehen) ist doch praktisch lautlos und stört somit nicht im Dauerbetrieb.

€dit: Nagut, wenn der Link nicht funktioniert fliegt er eben raus, bin jetzt zu faul einen anderen Test/Bilder zu suchen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*

Wir betrachen gerade eher eine 403 Error- Forbidden! bitte link neue Posten !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YONoHjJ6iRw


----------



## Astimon (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*

Ist "Kühler" dank dem Umlaut Ä nich ein etwas bescheidener Name für die weltweite Vermarktung?


----------



## Mike1 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*



Astimon schrieb:


> Ist "Kühler" dank dem Umlaut Ä nich ein etwas bescheidener Name für die weltweite Vermarktung?


Warum? Wir können doch auch problemlos Café schreiben, französische « Anführungszeichen » setzen oder Formeln mit α, β und γ schreiben.


----------



## Astimon (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*

Das schon, aber bei dem ae aus Norwegen z.B. hörts dann schon wieder auf.

Ich würde bei weltweiten Vermarktungen möglichst auf landeseigene Sonderheiten verzichten.


----------



## JohnLoki (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*

Nicht nur das Antec äußerst hässliche Gehäuse(mein persönlicher geschmack) entwirft jetzt werden wir noch zusätzlich mit überflüssigen Kühlern genervt! Ich denke das der Markt an Kostengünstigen bis hin zum Highend Kühlern in allen Bereich ob Top-,Down-oder Towerkühlern gut bestückt ist! Da braucht Antec sich nicht auch noch ein mischen!!


----------



## -Shorty- (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*

Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft und letzendlich zählen andere Werte als "der Große Name"...

Warum man allerdings 3 CPU-Kühler in einem Paket verkauft muss mir mal jemand erklären.


----------



## Mike1 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*



Astimon schrieb:


> Das schon, aber bei dem ae aus Norwegen z.B. hörts dann schon wieder auf.



Was für ein ae denn? Diese Ligatur: æ? Die kann man doch (zumindest auf einem 0815 Linux-System) ganz einfach mit Compose+a+e tippen.


----------



## Rocksteak (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*

_Die meisten Innovationen in der CPU-Kühlung waren darauf ausgerichtet, sperrige und unhandliche *Heatpipe-basierte Luftkühler* zu verbauen. _

Ach, und die Kühler haben keine Heatpipes und sind sperrig? Ein Wunder!


----------



## speedymike (9. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*

kann mir beim besten willen nicht erklären wem antec ein 3er paket an cpu kühlern verkaufen will.  das kauft doch kein mensch!


----------



## kry0 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*



Gamiac schrieb:


> Dieser Scott Richards ist ein Komiker .
> Bring 3 ganz gewöhnliche Kühler mit durchschnittlicher Verarbeitung auf den Markt und redet dann als hätte er die Eier legende Wollmilchsau entwickelt .
> 
> mfg   Gamiac




Erinnert mich an Steve Jobs und Apple


----------



## alm0st (10. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*

Dachte der 1. April is schon lange vorbei? Also mal ganz ehrlich: wer kauft den bitte schön für 60,- € ein Paket mit 3 Kühlern die allerhöchstens unterste Mittelklasse sind?


----------



## Plonk (11. August 2010)

*AW: Antec mit neuer CPU-Kühler-Serie 'Kühler': Details zu Box, Flow und Shelf*

Die Kühler müssen nicht im Bundle erworben werden, der Redakteur hat da wohl was falsch verstanden. Original aus der Pressemitteilung:
_Die drei Modelle Kühler Box, Kühler Shelf und Kühler Flow bieten den Anwendern zahlreiche Optionen, um die optimale Kühlung für ihr jeweiliges System zu erlangen und sind ab sofort zu einem Preis von 60 Euro (UVP des Herstellers inkl. Mwst.) erhältlich._

Jeder Kühler kostet 60 Euro *einzeln*. Da steht nix von Bundle oder nur alle zusammen.


----------

